# electric instant water heater



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Anyone got any good resources for learning about electric instant (tankless) water heater?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Google on "tankless water heaters" and you'll get more info than you'll probably want.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

it saves a fair amount of water, especially if the heater is a distance from the point of use.


----------



## skepticali (Jul 13, 2008)

just helped a neighbor look into them 2 weeks ago, they seem good for the right situations, they come in 110v & 220v, they are best if wired directly (they have an option of adding a plug cord), they can be mounted right under a sink, and they don't handle freezing (but you are in florida, so that's not a problem) If you use one, you have to make sure the outlet hose is a high temp one, the one we looked at had a temp adjust that looked a little cheesy. It was a set screw in a slot, spring loaded with no notches, so it looked like temp adjusting was going to be hit and miss, as well as hard to get to if mounted in a hidey hole.

hope this helps


----------

